# Watch out for this guy!



## TammyJ (Dec 29, 2022)

Say hello to my little friend. And please note that the person holding him is not me.


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 29, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Say hello to my little friend. And please note that the person holding him is not me.
> View attachment 352964


That's not me either, Tammy.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 29, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> That's not me either, Tammy.



So you're telling us theres 3 of you now?


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2022)

You found a rat catcher!


----------

